# Repair verification procedure



## MadBlur (May 6, 2020)

Anyone know how to do a repair verification procedure? 

I have a couple of apps and a blue tooth dongle, but i would be willing to get another if it will help. I have torque pro and gm biscan. Also gretio.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

For what repair?


----------



## MadBlur (May 6, 2020)

Def quality message.


----------



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

In gretio under modules you can do advanced controls for the ECM. Bring up the controls menu w/ the three dots, go to advanced diesel engine controls and there should be a test called Reductant System Malfunction Warning Service Bay Test. According to this page this is the test that needs to be ran when trying to clear efficiency or DEF quality codes. You could run the fluid quantity test that the page talks about but that is basically removing the injector and placing it into a graduated container to see how much DEF comes out, there is a certain quantity that must come out but I don't know what that amount is. Follow the directions for the service bay test and cross your fingers!


----------



## MadBlur (May 6, 2020)

Detrious said:


> In gretio under modules you can do advanced controls for the ECM. Bring up the controls menu w/ the three dots, go to advanced diesel engine controls and there should be a test called Reductant System Malfunction Warning Service Bay Test. According to this page this is the test that needs to be ran when trying to clear efficiency or DEF quality codes. You could run the fluid quantity test that the page talks about but that is basically removing the injector and placing it into a graduated container to see how much DEF comes out, there is a certain quantity that must come out but I don't know what that amount is. Follow the directions for the service bay test and cross your fingers!


I did everything in this post you shared. 

here is a link to my specific problem.
Need Help


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

How long was the engine running the fluid quality test when you snapped that data?

Your EGT is too high to initiate the quality test. EGT2 needs to be below 90C when you start.(and coolant needs to be over 70C)

If you were driving during that snap you may have a bad NOX2, it shouldn't be that high while driving


----------



## MadBlur (May 6, 2020)

Ma v e n said:


> How long was the engine running the fluid quality test when you snapped that data?
> 
> Your EGT is too high to initiate the quality test. EGT2 needs to be below 90C when you start.(and coolant needs to be over 70C)
> 
> If you were driving during that snap you may have a bad NOX2, it shouldn't be that high while driving


so i had done a service regen earlier. like 10-15 mins before. it only goes 4 mph. so i was parked. the def fluid test runs about 15 minutes. I replaced the nox2 sensor with a brand new acdelco sensor. I had that data a few days... maybe a week and tried 3 days to do a def quality test. one that day after replacing the nox 2, one 3 days later after replacing the pump and then 3 days after that replacing the injector. The pump is definitely pumping now. 

what about the readings on the nox 2 sensor? its 200ppm about and the nox 1 is ~350 ppm. does that tell us anything?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

MadBlur said:


> so i had done a service regen earlier. like 10-15 mins before. it only goes 4 mph. so i was parked. the def fluid test runs about 15 minutes. I replaced the nox2 sensor with a brand new acdelco sensor. I had that data a few days... maybe a week and tried 3 days to do a def quality test. one that day after replacing the nox 2, one 3 days later after replacing the pump and then 3 days after that replacing the injector. The pump is definitely pumping now.
> 
> what about the readings on the nox 2 sensor? its 200ppm about and the nox 1 is ~350 ppm. does that tell us anything?


If I recall from when I was diagnosing a countdown to speed limitation problem a few years back, the reading at NOX2 should be riding really close to zero, but definitely nothing 3 digits. It seems like the NOX1 wasn't pushing 1000 or anything, but it was much higher than 350. That could vary by fuel quality, ambient temp, etc. though. (Unfortunately, I can't obtain that data from my car anymore to verify what a "normal" reading is.) A 200 reading on NOX2 would tell me that your sensor is working, but your NOX is failing to be reduced for some reason. Keep tracing the problem down the DEF stream and up the exhaust path, and it may become evident.


----------

